# Apple Pay



## Spymaster (Nov 14, 2020)

What's the point of this?

What is the benefit of putting my card details on my phone as opposed to just using the cards as normal?

Drawbacks?

Should I do this?

Ta.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 14, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> What's the point of this?
> 
> What is the benefit of putting my card details on my phone as opposed to just using the cards as normal?
> 
> ...


More secure, more convenient.


----------



## moochedit (Nov 14, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> What's the point of this?
> 
> What is the benefit of putting my card details on my phone as opposed to just using the cards as normal?
> 
> ...



Yeah i've never seen the point of apple/google pay either. More likely to go wrong than a card making you look a tit in the queue. Also if your phone gets nicked you have more hassle contacting your bank as well as your phone company.


----------



## mauvais (Nov 14, 2020)

Much higher transaction limit.


----------



## 2hats (Nov 14, 2020)

No limit on transactions. I've enabled mine but only use it as a backup to a standard card (which sits inside the phone case so I still wave the phone at the EFTPOS terminal; means I only have to carry one thing around with me plus I'm not sucking the battery down and have reduced the phones attack surface).


----------



## moochedit (Nov 14, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> More secure, more convenient.


How though?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 14, 2020)

moochedit said:


> Yeah i've never seen the point of apple/google pay either. More likely to go wrong than a card making you look a tit in the queue. Also if your phone gets nicked you have more hassle contacting your bank as well as your phone company.


If my phone gets nicked nobody can use Apple Pay on it unless they nick my fingertips at the same time. I’d just remote wipe the phone then buy another. No need to cancel any cards.


----------



## moochedit (Nov 14, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> If my phone gets nicked nobody can use Apple Pay on it unless they nick my fingertips at the same time. I’d just remote wipe the phone then buy another. No need to cancel any cards.


Ok fair enough if you have a phone with fingerprint scanning.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 14, 2020)

It’s crap. You need to have a card with you for when it doesn’t work.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 14, 2020)

moochedit said:


> How though?


Secure - retailer doesn’t even get your card number, just an authentication, so no chance to skim the card. No need to enter a pin, so nobody looking over your shoulder. Goes off your fingerprint, so no chance to even use it for multiple small transactions like a card if nicked.

Convenient - No need to fish around in a wallet for a card, no need for/to remember a pin, no transaction limit.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Nov 14, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> If my phone gets nicked nobody can use Apple Pay on it unless they nick my fingertips at the same time. I’d just remote wipe the phone then buy another. No need to cancel any cards.


More chance of having your fingers cut off if someone wants your money.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 14, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> More chance of having your fingers cut off if someone wants your money.


I guess that’s a risk I’m prepared to take


----------



## Saul Goodman (Nov 14, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I guess that’s a risk I’m prepared to take


I'd rather not take the chance.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 14, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> I'd rather not take the chance.


Pretty sure if we we checked the national crime statistics we’d find the total number of cases where this has happened is zero, but you take whatever precautions you feel are necessary


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 14, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Convenient - No need to fish around in a wallet for a card, no need for/to remember a pin, no transaction limit.


Great for apps/websites that support it too. No need to piss about trying to remember numbers.

Useful for the times I've gone to the shop and forgotten to pick up my wallet too


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 14, 2020)

Google pay here, but I think its great. Faff on my phone as I wait and then just touch it on the screen. 

Plus great if I forget my wallet. Did a 5 day work trip through Belgium and Holland with it and only had one bar not take it. More recently left wallet at my Dad's for a few weeks and didn't cause any dramas.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 14, 2020)

Yeah, I literally never use cash anymore and only really carry my wallet around out of habit nowadays.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Nov 14, 2020)

I've memorised my card number. It's great, as it means I usually can't remember it and subsequently buy shite onlne when I'm pissed.


----------



## NoXion (Nov 14, 2020)

It's another way for Apple to hook end-users into their proprietary ecosystem of shit. Stick to using contactless.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Nov 14, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Yeah, I literally never use cash anymore and only really carry my wallet around out of habit nowadays.


Does your dealer carry a card machine?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 14, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> Does your dealer carry a card machine?


Only dealers I have contact with now are ones selling bicycles or PA equipment


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 14, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Yeah, I literally never use cash anymore and only really carry my wallet around out of habit nowadays.


So you can use it at any place you can use a card?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 14, 2020)

neonwilderness said:


> Great for apps/websites that support it too.


This is both a blessing and a curse, as it doesn’t half make it easy to order absolute shite online when pissed


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 14, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> So you can use it at any place you can use a card?


Anywhere that uses chip and pin basically, which is essentially everywhere nowadays.


----------



## xenon (Nov 14, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> What's the point of this?
> 
> What is the benefit of putting my card details on my phone as opposed to just using the cards as normal?
> 
> ...



I have been using it loads this week, well a few times, as my bankcard has stopped working. previously though are used it for making purchases on the phone. Easier than having to remember my cardnumber.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Nov 14, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> This is both a blessing and a curse, as it doesn’t half make it easy to order absolute shite online when pissed


Exactly! Memorising your card details is perfect. The more likely you are to buy shite, the less likely you are to remember your card number


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 14, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Anywhere that uses chip and pin basically, which is essentially everywhere nowadays.


And how does it work physically? Just touch the phone to a terminal? Via Bluetooth?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 14, 2020)

1. No payment limit (unless the shop has a limit itself, but I've bought, say, glasses with it). If you do fair-sized shops it's easy to go over the normal limit.
2. You can see your transactions immediately on your phone, rather than having to wait for them to go through online banking.
3. You can use it on websites - and that includes payment sites for, say, pubs, which I found very handy until pubs closed of course. But general online shopping sites frequently have Apple/Google pay on them now too.
4. Phones have better range for contactless than cards (ok this is minor but it can be useful now there are barriers and stuff in lots of shops).

I use Apple Pay all the time now. My phone is generally easier to reach than cards in my wallet, even if I then have to enter my unlock code because I have a mask.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 14, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Anywhere that uses chip and pin basically, which is essentially everywhere nowadays.



No, it needs to be contactless.

I use googlepay all the time. Really convenient and actually helps me manage my money better as I can easily see all the transactions I've made.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 14, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> And how does it work physically? Just touch the phone to a terminal? Via Bluetooth?



Uses NFC which is kind of like bluetooth crossed with RFID (very basically).


----------



## xenon (Nov 14, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> And how does it work physically? Just touch the phone to a terminal? Via Bluetooth?



NFC, near field communication.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 14, 2020)

I use Samsung pay. It means I don't have to take my card to work and one less thing to carry and the contactless chip on my actual card no longer works so being able to pay without touching a keypad is a bonus.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 14, 2020)

For those who like the instant transaction thing, Starling and I assume Monzo have this in their apps. Also means if a card goes missing, you see straight away. If they can do, why can't the others?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 14, 2020)

Oh, you can have multiple cards in them too - up to 8 for Apple Pay I believe.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2020)

Do have Google Pay but only used it once or twice. Keep my Monzo card in my phone case anyway.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 14, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> And how does it work physically? Just touch the phone to a terminal? Via Bluetooth?


On my 6s (ie still has the fingerprint reader) I double tap the home button as I take the phone from my pocket, doing that reads my fingerprint and opens up the wallet. Then wave the phone somewhere near the terminal and that’s it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 14, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> So you can use it at any place you can use a card?


Yes. I started using it due to Covid.  Everywhere takes it, pretty much. Even the corner shop. You don’t need your wallet, just wave your phone in front of the reader and touch the fingerprint thing on your phone.

Sometimes recently hand-gelled thumbs won’t register, so you have to input your pin (on your phone) instead. But that’s it.

I resisted contactless cards but I’m a convert to ApplePay.


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 14, 2020)

I especially like Google pay instead of an oyster as like I'm ever waiting for a bus without my phone in my hand.

I'm basically cashless and if I didn't need to carry everything else I'd be bagless. The main barrier to that is my huge phone and pathetic lady pockets.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 14, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> Yes. I started using it due to Covid.  Everywhere takes it, pretty much. Even the corner shop. You don’t need your wallet, just wave your phone in front of the reader and touch the fingerprint thing on your phone.
> 
> Sometimes recently hand-gelled thumbs won’t register, so you have to input your pin (on your phone) instead. But that’s it.
> 
> I resisted contactless cards but I’m a convert to ApplePay.


Well if you've done it, I'll do it. 

Luddites united


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 14, 2020)

wtfftw said:


> I especially like Google pay instead of an oyster as like I'm ever waiting for a bus without my phone in my hand.
> 
> I'm basically cashless and if I didn't need to carry everything else I'd be bagless. The main barrier to that is my huge phone and pathetic lady pockets.


I had something come up on the phone saying something about face ID not being required for TfL journeys. So I just double click the button and wave it at the terminal?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 14, 2020)

wtfftw said:


> I especially like Google pay instead of an oyster as like I'm ever waiting for a bus without my phone in my hand.
> 
> I'm basically cashless and if I didn't need to carry everything else I'd be bagless. The main barrier to that is my huge phone and pathetic lady pockets.


With the iPhone you don't even need to unlock it to pay for transit, though I expect google may add that soon. Faster and more reliable than an actual oyster - I've had oysters not work several times before, which is annoying and embarrassing, but the phone has never failed.

In fact that was what got me trying out Apple Pay for other things.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 14, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> With the iPhone you don't even need to unlock it to pay for transit ...



Snap. See my last post.

That means anyone who gets hold of my phone can travel with it?

Also, I've put a debit and a credit card on it. How will it know which one to charge for transport?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 14, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> I had something come up on the phone saying something about face ID not being required for TfL journeys. So I just double click the button and wave it at the terminal?


iPhones don't, if they're set up for transit mode. You don't even need to press anything, just lazily wave it at the thing. (You do have to activate it first though.)


----------



## platinumsage (Nov 14, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> With the iPhone you don't even need to unlock it to pay for transit, though I expect google may add that soon. Faster and more reliable than an actual oyster - I've had oysters not work several times before, which is annoying and embarrassing, but the phone has never failed.
> 
> In fact that was what got me trying out Apple Pay for other things.



With the Apple Watch you don't even need to get your phone out, just casually wave your hand near the reader.


----------



## mauvais (Nov 14, 2020)

I don't think I have to have my Android phone unlocked to use Google Pay for stuff under £30, but I could be wrong.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 14, 2020)

mauvais said:


> I don't think I have to have my Android phone unlocked to use Google Pay for stuff under £30, but I could be wrong.



You don't. It's fustrating there is no option to disable this.


----------



## Edie (Nov 14, 2020)

I leave the house with just my phone now. It has never not worked for me. Have no use for wallet or handbag. Phone, gone.


----------



## On Fire (Nov 14, 2020)

Barclays don't support Google Pay so I can't use it, as I have an Android phone. Was actually thinking of changing bank because of this. Yet, Barclays do support Apple Pay, it is very unfair.


----------



## Looby (Nov 14, 2020)

It’s saved my arse a few times when I’ve forgotten my purse. 
I was very relieved I had it when I was 40 miles from home and nearly on empty.
I haven’t put my credit cards on it because I try and forget they exist.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 14, 2020)

One less thing to remember and one less thing to lose.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 15, 2020)

Use it all the time. Especially as I have an Apple watch too. Don’t have to get nothing out my pocket. And that my friends is a game changer. 🤷‍♂️

the no limit is also good much to the surprise of the carpet place I used it at the other “that won’...oh it has. What’


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 15, 2020)

cybershot said:


> Use it all the time. Especially as I have an Apple watch too. Don’t have to get nothing out my pocket. And that my friends is a game changer. 🤷‍♂️
> 
> the no limit is also good much to the surprise of the carpet place I used it at the other “that won’...oh it has. What’



I get that less now, but a few years ago it was pretty regular. I bought a car with my phone.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 18, 2020)

I used it all the time, its more secure because it needs a facial or fingerprint ID for contactless payments, and you get a receipt on your phone.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 18, 2020)

mauvais said:


> I don't think I have to have my Android phone unlocked to use Google Pay for stuff under £30, but I could be wrong.


 I didn't know that. That's shit.


----------



## mauvais (Nov 18, 2020)

souljacker said:


> I didn't know that. That's shit.


Why? Risk of theft? Same as having your card nicked. Although it's no doubt a hassle you wouldn't lose any money if someone stole from you this way, I think, just as you don't with contactless cards.


----------



## Thora (Nov 18, 2020)

Edie said:


> I leave the house with just my phone now. It has never not worked for me. Have no use for wallet or handbag. Phone, gone.


Me too, I just put my phone and keys in my pockets.  Wish I could unlock my front door with my phone too.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 18, 2020)

Thora said:


> Me too, I just put my phone and keys in my pockets.  Wish I could unlock my front door with my phone too.







__





						Ultion Lock – New 3 Star Plus Protection
					






					www.ultion-lock.co.uk


----------



## souljacker (Nov 18, 2020)

mauvais said:


> Why? Risk of theft? Same as having your card nicked. Although it's no doubt a hassle you wouldn't lose any money if someone stole from you this way, I think, just as you don't with contactless cards.



Funnily enough my card isn't contactless, even though it can be used on Google pay.

I still think it's shit though. If you are going to secure payments with a fingerprint, may as well use it for all payments.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 18, 2020)

I would hate a world where you have no alternative but to use a specific technology and provider (or set of a few identical providers) to do stuff. I have cash, cards, and phone. OTOH it is convenient just to be able to use one thing almost all of the time.


----------



## MickiQ (Nov 18, 2020)

I use Google Pay for contactless, it supports multiple cards but I have only my Natwest Debit Card on it, It's very easy to use since I just wave the phone vaguely around near the till, I don't think I've used the debit card as a debit card since I started using Google Pay, the great thing about it for me is that it remembers my transactions for me so I don't have to ask for a receipt or remember when and where I've used it.


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 18, 2020)

I think I'll just post this whole thread to the "Things that make you feel old" thread.

Given the chance (pre-covid), I still pay cash.  In pubs, shops etc.  I'm only just getting the hang of this contactless card sorcery.  I'm the sort of person who, if I had everything on my phone (keys/money etc) would either lose/break my phone, or the battery would go flat at the wrong time.


----------



## iona (Nov 18, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> I think I'll just post this whole thread to the "Things that make you feel old" thread.
> 
> Given the chance (pre-covid), I still pay cash.  In pubs, shops etc.  I'm only just getting the hang of this contactless card sorcery.  I'm the sort of person who, if I had everything on my phone (keys/money etc) would either lose/break my phone, or the battery would go flat at the wrong time.


Same to all of this, including the feeling old part. And I'm in my 20s.

Someone recently contacted me about some work by going round my mum's and passing her a message to send me via post, because I'd not noticed my phone battery had been dead for the last week


----------



## Gaia (Nov 18, 2020)

Edie said:


> I leave the house with just my phone now. It has never not worked for me. Have no use for wallet or handbag. Phone, gone.



I’d like to be able to be like that, but I need my ‘survival kit’ (headphones, odds & sods purse thing, Nicorette gum, Kratom, water bottle, iPad).I don’t use Apple or Google Pay (the latter because my bank hasn’t signed up to it), my phone’s Android, bought specifically for Google Maps’s live view (which I don’t think is available on iOS yet). Being dyspraxic means I can’t follow a map, so the blue dotted line is useless, but being able to hold my phone up to a building and have it point me in the right direction, is a life saver (perhaps literally one day). It does munch battery, though. Thankfully, I’ve unlimited data, so that’s not an issue.

I have a large North Face rucksack, I probably look a bit stupid, but I don’t care.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 27, 2020)

moochedit said:


> Yeah i've never seen the point of apple/google pay either. More likely to go wrong than a card making you look a tit in the queue. Also if your phone gets nicked you have more hassle contacting your bank as well as your phone company.



I’ve used it almost exclusively since it came out, it’s failure rate is nowhere near card ime. Losing your phone is actually better security wise as no one can use Apple Pay other than you but someone can use contactless on a card. Removing cards from AP is easier than cancelling a card and as mentioned you wouldn’t need to cancel a card if you lost your phone.


----------

